# Amazon's imdb.com allowing free film, TV viewing



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

" Amazon.com said on Monday that its subsidiary, Internet Movie Database, would allow users to watch feature films and TV shows for no charge on its Web site, imdb.com.

Over 6,000 titles will be available, the company said, citing recent episodes of popular television shows like "24" and "Heroes" or classic films like "Some Like It Hot.""
http://news.yahoo.com/story//nm/20080915/wr_nm/amazon_imdb_dc_3


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I dont know that Amazon is the owner of IMDB


----------

